# Table Top Finish- Polycrylic and Polyurethane



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm working on a 42" round table right now and have a few questions about finishing the dining surface. Polycrylic has been my go to for most furniture pieces but none of the furniture I have built was intended to have cups of liquid resting on the surface.

What I have: 1 can of Varathane water based polyurethane and 1 can of polycryclic.

Since they finishes are both water based can I pt down a base with the polycryclic and finish it off with some top coats of the polyurethane? I want the look the polycrylic gives the wood and the protection of the polyurethane.

Thanks


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Aren't both polyurethane? Polycrylic is a water based poly finish. Why not just use the water based only?
Bill


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

I am really not sure to tell you the truth. I have read that polycrylic doesn't handle spills very well and that it easily spots. Anyone know if this is accurate?


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

Short answer is that, in my experience the water based poly is fine.

I almost always use water based paints and finishes. I have a HVLP sprayer and keeping everything water soluable makes my life easier. So when I built an aquarium stand, I painted it with a latex paint and I sealed it with a couple coats of Polycrylic. It has been in existence for a year now, getting salt water drops on it every day and once a week it gets a bit of splashing on it when I do my weekly maintenance. Absolutely no problems with the water contact.


----------

